# my new coolidor!



## Fandango (Aug 27, 2010)

Well... Sort of. Im almost done converting an old mini fridge into a humidor and had a question for you guys... You can see in the second photo that i have two pieces of spanish cedar in place of the plastic can holders that were installed in the door of the fridge, they are in there pretty snug, but id like to attach them more permanently, how would you guys do it? All purpose glue? Some type of bracket? Help me so i can proceed to the fun part, seasoning and filling it!


----------



## Fandango (Aug 27, 2010)

im also going to install some type of drawer in the upper right hand corner of the fridge, where the 'freezer' used to be, to keep my singles!


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool Frigador. I cant really understand your attachment question. You want to attach the cedar to the door (in the locations where it is shown in the pictures) more permanently? How strongly attached? Some kind of bracket would probably be the strongest option. Hot glue will probably hold the cedar if you arent planning to put stress on the attachment of the cedar though.

Have you looked into how you are going to control the temps in there? Will that compressor driven cooling system maintain 65-70F?


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

sweet humi! i am wanting to do something like that with a wine cooler because my house temp varies far too much (right now its 80 in here grr). sadly just a bit low on the $ right now to build it (and especially to fill it). but as far as your question goes some gorilla glue will hold it in there like nobody's business. make sure you read the instructions and keep it clean because it wont need much to keep it there. good luck!

P.S. to enlil i assume he isn't going to run the fridge because the compressor types suck the humidity right out of the air so it wouldn't make the best humidor in that case.


----------



## Fandango (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks guys, thats just what i did. i got some gorilla glue today and it seems to be working fine. Im not going to run the fridge because it wont go higher than 46 degrees, and i dont want to deal with humidity issues. I was gonna build a coolerdor but theyre so f**kin ugly so its basically just a big box that will hold whatever moisture i put into it


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I would try to remove the white plastic that is on the door and cover the inside of the door with spanish cedar. That would give you a better working volume. I don't know if that is possible from looking at the pics but if that is an option that is what I would do.


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

I kinda like the idea of a drawer that fits into the freezer area, be sure to post pics when you have that going.

Also I'm relieved to hear that running the compressor is not part of the long term plan. The questions on temp control were just my own attempt to find out as delicately as possible if someones balloon was going to wind up being popped. :smoke:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I haves always been told hot glue was the best to attach cedar when lining a cooler. Looks like you've done a great job, now fill er up!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes nice job indeed Not glue as has been said already is your best solution.:smoke:


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Newbie question. Is there a scent to the gorilla glue? If so will that effect the way the cigars taste? Sorry if it's a stupid question, my husband and I are thinking of making a Coolidor or Fridgeador, your's looks awesome. Thanks in advance for answers.:grouphug:


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very Kool. I would like to convert one myself someday


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

looking good there. wish i had an old mini fridge laying around... on second thought no i dont, cuz that would only make me want to buy more sticks.


----------



## Fandango (Aug 27, 2010)

i bought some cat litter yesterday too (the silica kind, unscented) and its been at a stable 70-70! now im just waiting on my sticks from cbid... also about the drawer, i was thinking of just putting a cigar box on some rollers so i could easily remove the entire thing to get at my stock, the problem with that is that id be sacrificing a lot of space with the roller assembly... also, today i bought some bamboo stacking drawer type things for better organization (see images) anyone think there would be a problem with storing 'naked' cigars in a bamboo box??


----------

